# What Would BeeSource Do?



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Friends --

The dream has come true! The 12 acres adjacent to mine has come up for sale and we are purchasing it! :applause: Currently it is native grass pasture.

On our 10 acres, we have peach and pecan trees, grapes, bee-friendly flora, and some 1 acre sections of vetch, clover and wildflowers. We plan to rotate in buckwheat and perhaps canola. 

Figure a 250-300 day growing season around here. (SOMETHING will grow all year long. Cabbages and greens going gangbusters right now.) Of course, it's all a moot point if we don't get some rain soon.  Haven't had rain since the day after Ike.

Yes, we have a tractor, discer, mower, etc. 

Dream big, and tell me what you'd do . . . 

WHAT WOULD YOU PLANT?

Thanks,
Summer


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I am partial to fruit trees, and in your case, nut
trees.

I read somewhere that orchards yield the most
$$$ per acre in relation to input of labor and
upkeep.

I'd be thinking intensive Pecans..........


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

And congrats on the new 12 acres!!! Super.
Sounds like you'll be good land stewards.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Plant? Why you have one of the rarest plant crops in the USA.. native prairie grasses. I'd definately keep that. Shucks, we're trying to establish that ourselves. I'd add some forbs in and some prairie wildflowers. Native ones of course. Easy for you. Not so easy for me. Most "native wildflowers" offered are actually natives of Texas, not Kentucky/Alabama. 

I'm not sure of your location, but to add to your tree endevors, I'd add American Chestnut and Butternut (two endangered trees with delicious nuts of economic value). Maybe some other native fruit/berry trees and shrubs. We're cultivating fox grapes and pawpaws and persimmons.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Native prairie grasses around here offer no blooms. We need FORAGE!! Wild sweet clover has disappeared even. Clovers are easy to plant and grow, but I know there is an anti-clover feeling among gourmet beeks.

As for other nuts, nut trees of any variety are iffy to bring into TX. 

We looked at intensive pecans at one time, this disuaded us:
http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/extension/fruit/pecanorchard/pecanorchard.html

We have planted a one acre section in TX wildflower seed, but dang, they are pricey!

Keep thinking! :scratch:
Sum


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

What about Gooseberries and Thornless blackberries, I would reseed clover and I think the Vitex bush does well in your area? All plants bloom,but bees don't work all of them. Jack


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Congrats on acquiring additional land. There are several good ideas presented that basically fall into two different camps.

1) develop it into a manageable agricultural asset, that will also benefit your bees (requires initial setup costs, plus annual capitol, labor, marketing, etc.),
or
2) develop it only for the use of forage for your bees (requires initial setup costs, no/little annual capitol and labor).

From your responses so far, I can't determine what camp you're in. Pleas give us a direction you are wanting to go.




summer1052 said:


> Clovers are easy to plant and grow, but I know there is an anti-clover feeling among gourmet beeks.


These are the native clovers that grow in your area. 

Chamaecrista nictitans (sensitive partridge pea)
Dalea candida (white prairie clover)
Dalea multiflora (roundhead prairie clover)
Dalea purpurea (purple prairie clover)
Dalea villosa (silky prairie clover)


Do you mean a anti white/sweet clover feeling?




summer1052 said:


> We have planted a one acre section in TX wildflower seed, but dang, they are pricey!


Native perennial seed may be pricey initially, but compare that cost to annually planting other crops and it seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

The question has to be asked.........

What are you trying to accomplish with the land?

Are you looking for income??

Family sustenance only??

Back to nature scenario??

I got the impression you were looking for income
to be generated via truck farming, etc.

You have pecan trees. Are they doing poorly? I am
confused as to why they are not an option.

Do the peach trees do well??

Is water in short supply where you are??


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats on acquiring additional land. There are several good ideas presented that basically fall into two different camps.

1) develop it into a manageable agricultural asset, that will also benefit your bees (requires initial setup costs, plus annual capitol, labor, marketing, etc.),
or
2) develop it only for the use of forage for your bees (requires initial setup costs, no/little annual capitol and labor).

From your responses so far, I can't determine what camp you're in. Pleas give us a direction you are wanting to go.

Probably some combo thereof. I don't see those as mutually exclusive.

The question has to be asked.........

What are you trying to accomplish with the land?

Take from Bahia/Bermuda/Johnson grass pasture into something besides cattle feed. Don't have a fence around it, don't want to raise cattle.

Are you looking for income??

YES! And who isn't? BTW? Extra income always a good thing.

Family sustenance only?

No, not doing the homestead thing. Just a healthier lifestyle.

Back to nature scenario?

I used to think that was a marvelous life. I'm older, wiser, and achier now, so I think it is a marvelous dream. :lpf:

I got the impression you were looking for income to be generated via truck farming, etc.

It's not being done much in this area. I like the idea, but am investigating if the market is there for it, or not. There is a LOT of interest in LOCAL honey, and no supply.

You have pecan trees. Are they doing poorly? I am confused as to why they are not an option.

They are not a moneymaking option. See the link.

Do the peach trees do well??

For about 15 years, then have to be replaced.

Is water in short supply where you are?

At the moment rain is in desperately short supply. 2008 driest year on record for rain. Jan. 09 started off 0'5" short, too. Just have a well for the house and garden. Have not looked into drilling a well for irrigation.

I have sensed that many beeks don't care for 'plain old' clover honey. But I think and am hoping that 'mixed' varieties will do better. Rotate in some buckwheat, etc. Just picking everyones brains for ideas in case I missed the obvious. (Why do it the easy way if you can make it difficult?? :doh: )

Summer :gh:


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Some years plant Buckwheat for the best honey, and to put things back into the ground.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Catawba Trees. Grow fast and are full of blooms that bees love.

Crape Myrtles. I have them in my yard and the bees go crazy over them. As they quit blooming a put on seed, I prune the seed branches and the myrtles reflower. I live in TN, but if you have a very long growing season, I would think that you could get a 3rd blooming on the trees maybe even 4.

Texas Vitex
Pink Vitex
Hyacinth Bean 
Yellow Hyacinth Bean
****scomb (hard and reseeds itself extremely well) Note: I have some of this seed for sale on eBay.
Old fashion petunias (hard and reseed extremely well)

Here is a link to a lady on eBay that sells flower seeds in bulk and also had buy one get one free for Honey Bee (32 Variety flowers), She has a very sick husband.

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/HONEY-BE..._0?hash=item370103350203&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14

Perennial Seeds

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/WARM-HE...dZ120092734QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322QQ_vcZ1

Bulk seeds (many of which are grown highways for beautification

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/WARM-HE...dZ120092734QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322QQ_vcZ1

You can look through all of her catagories. Hope this helps some of ya'll. I purchased several of the honey bee wild flowers packages.


----------

